# Wart or Boil on Lower Lip! Please Help!



## Mindquad (Aug 9, 2020)

looks like oral papiloma... dogs can get warts like humans... kinda.. anyway, definitely go to the vet but most likely (as usually its not a major issue) its nothing you need to do except wait


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Oral paps are usually found in puppies for a reason- the immune system is developing. If he were mine, at his age, I would worry a lot about this showing up as a signal his immune system may be declining and I think I would also have it biopsied because it doesn't look like a typical oral papilloma, which typically has rough edges, more like cauliflower than the smooth appearance your dog's mass has. If it were on the gums I'd say for sure it is an epulis. I dk if they hit the lips or not. Whatever it is, it's some sort of oral mass and that needs a vet visit regardless of expense.... having a veteran like this is an honor and giving him all the care he needs should be something stayed on top of instead of fitting in when you get to it.


----------



## Mindquad (Aug 9, 2020)

Agreed that sooner than later to the vet is best either way!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

At his age, I would not wait to have this looked at. Anything around or in the mouth is concerning especially for a senior. Take him to the vet.


----------



## Angus has my heart (Sep 4, 2020)

*Please* take handsome Sammy to your vet ASAP. My Angus was 9.5 yrs old & going strong when a very similar growth appeared in the same location at the end of June. I was out of town & my regular vet was 3 hrs away so we went to another who was recommended. That vet only performed a fine needle aspiration rather than a biopsy (which delayed things further). A few days later, before receiving the results; my gut told me it was not enough & so I found an oral specialist nearby who did a biopsy. When the results came back: Hemangiosarcoma; my heart sunk as our first Golden also developed this brutal cancer. However, since Angus still was his normal self & had lots of energy, and the biopsy indicated that it did not appear particularly aggressive/ and the oral surgeon said that in most cases when it presents as cutaneous...the outcome can be more hopeful. In an abundance of caution, the oral specialist suggested we consult a vet oncologist & undertake imaging so that if it had spread to the spleen or other organ; we could stage the surgeries (or possibly together: one anaesthesia; less risk). The worst outcome was realized from his CT: multiple lesions in practically every major organ in his body. No possibility for surgery or treatment. My poor, sweet wonderful boy who was also the love of my life, had a couple more weeks with us, still loving his swims but noticeably slowing down; and he died just a little over 5 wks from the day I first found that lump. My heart has a huge hole in it & I miss him so very much. I'm sorry if Angus's sad tale has scared you; and I truly pray that your Sammy's situation will be different. Please give him an extra kiss for me & keep us posted.


----------



## ChelseaAlice (Apr 13, 2020)

Hi All! Thank you all for the love and support. I took sam to the vet and they injected the sore with some form of medication. The lump has not gone down and I have a scheduled visit very soon. I hope for the best for my handsome boy. He is so strong! Thank you all again!


----------



## ChelseaAlice (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## Shannon R. (Jun 4, 2021)

ChelseaAlice said:


> Hi All! Thank you all for the love and support. I took sam to the vet and they injected the sore with some form of medication. The lump has not gone down and I have a scheduled visit very soon. I hope for the best for my handsome boy. He is so strong! Thank you all again!


What was the outcome? I just found a very similar bump in my 18 month old GSP mouth this am... thanks for sharing!


----------

